# got some basics on



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

That looks nice


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Looks great! What hight do you have it set to? Can you go higher?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I have it set to the suggested setting. I can go about 3"s higher and about 1.2" lower.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the angle the pic is taken from reminds me a lot of an altima..but it looks nice.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

SlowestRice said:


>


 odd that your name is chris fox when my best friend has that very name.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

sunnydet90 said:


> odd that your name is chris fox when my best friend has that very name.





Yeah one of my friends said I am one out of 5 Chris Fox's she knows. And one of them is a girl. I dont know any other ones though.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks good! I have mine set close to what yours is at. How do you like the ride quality?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

iron tom said:


> Looks good! I have mine set close to what yours is at. How do you like the ride quality?




I like how it rides. Well love it till I come to a construction zone.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Here's some more updated pics from my last camping trip a few weeks ago.













































For all of you who can't see the pearl.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cool paint job


----------



## TheBellTolls (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome. I like the paintjob. Those rims would look great with a silver/metallic color.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I've always wondered what the B14 would look like white with a blue pearl. 

Very nice ride btw. :thumbup:


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> I've always wondered what the B14 would look like white with a blue pearl.
> 
> Very nice ride btw. :thumbup:




Thanks. It looks way better in person. I think Samo is the only one fro the board who has seen it in person. The pics don't quite do it justice. My friend wants to shoot it sometime to show some of the pearl, so when that happens you'll all see it better.


After it is paid off in the next 6 months or so, the car will change again. So soon to say bye bye to the white with blue pearl. And "Hello DET".


----------

